# Species/Breeds you dislike?



## Tytysi (Aug 8, 2017)

*Keep in mind that bashing is rude. Keep the discussion... inflammable. *

So, what species/breeds of sonas do you dislike? Why?

Personally I don't like sonas with unusually long or large body parts (besides tails). So crocodiles, horses, and giraffes are some examples on that list. And sonas with udders. Just aesthetic qualms for me. No real reason beyond "I don't like the look of them".


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 8, 2017)

You know, i'm not a fan of like... pokemon or digimon as 'sonas. because like, usually people take the species of whatever they're using and make it unique with a palette swap or other unique features, but for me personally, i'm not super into it. its like.... i'm so used to seeing renamon as yellow and charizard as orange, seeing a sona version of them with stuff that doesnt belong throws me into the uncanny valley heh....


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't really mind any species/breeds. The only thing I mind are people drowing their OC's in accessories.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2017)

Sonic-style recolors must be exterminated.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 8, 2017)

What really gets under my skin BAD is flightless species WITH WINGS. Bugs the hell outta me. If you want to be able to fly, choose a dragon, an avian or a Bat, don't just strap some wings on to generic canine fursona #3732 just to make it "Unique" or "Angelic"


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 8, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> What really gets under my skin BAD is flightless species WITH WINGS. Bugs the hell outta me. If you want to be able to fly, choose a dragon, an avian or a Bat, don't just strap some wings on to generic canine fursona #3732 just to make it "Unique" or "Angelic"



>:C I was created in a lab, damn it!

#3edgy5merage


(I have my reasons behind why I do mine that way, but I still joke about having stapled-on wings sometimes, lol)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Also I thought this thread was gonna be about species of animal and I was about to throw a bitchfit like "ALL ANIMALS ARE GREAT EXCEPT WASPS"

As for me I'm not sure, I don't have any I dislike that I can think of


----------



## Tytysi (Aug 9, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> What really gets under my skin BAD is flightless species WITH WINGS. Bugs the hell outta me. If you want to be able to fly, choose a dragon, an avian or a Bat, don't just strap some wings on to generic canine fursona #3732 just to make it "Unique" or "Angelic"


Okay in my defense my sona doesn't usually sport wings, ONLY when in Divine Mode and it's purely because I'm a nerd and my sona is based entirely off of the lore and magic system of Transformice



Spoiler


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 9, 2017)

Various cartoon canines (dogs, wolves), usually weirdly colored ones - there are tons of characters like this in FA gallery, so you probably know what I mean. Dunno, they're just incredibly generic and mediocre in terms of design - pretty much as far as you can go in "not even trying to make char look somewhat interesting", even sonic recolors have more charisma to them. Interestingly enough, said colored dogs are also very popular in fursuiting, and the most plausible explanation I can think of is that they're just the cheapest to make/buy.


----------



## modfox (Aug 9, 2017)

Pokémon fursonas are annoying as fuck and I cant stand sparkle dogs. I like natural colours and natural animals. but Pokémon are the worst go onto a Pokémon forum or something like the to show off your Pokémon abomination. also I bet I will get Pokémon worshipers getting triggered about this.


----------



## Tytysi (Aug 9, 2017)

modfox said:


> Pokémon fursonas are annoying as fuck and I cant stand sparkle dogs. I like natural colours and natural animals. but Pokémon are the worst go onto a Pokémon forum or something like the to show off your Pokémon abomination. also I bet I will get Pokémon worshipers getting triggered about this.



Honestly hate Pokesonas too. There's only so much creativity you can cram into one of those, considering Pokemon have specific body types and whatnot. And recolors aren't exactly what I call original. Might as well be splashing paint onto bases.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2017)

Anything that needs a host to survive/live. Parasites are the absolute worst, to me. You know, those alien fuckers in the horror games Alien : Isolation, Halo, P.R.E.Y, Dead Space 1-3, Half Life 1-2, and so on ?... FUCK NO.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 9, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Various cartoon canines (dogs, wolves), usually weirdly colored ones - there are tons of characters like this in FA gallery, so you probably know what I mean. Dunno, they're just incredibly generic and mediocre in terms of design - pretty much as far as you can go in "not even trying to make char look somewhat interesting", even sonic recolors have more charisma to them. Interestingly enough, said colored dogs are also very popular in fursuiting, and the most plausible explanation I can think of is that they're just the cheapest to make/buy.


But... Am I "generic" because I have a canine sona.....? 
Me? Sergals make me feel uncomfortable. No offense to any Sergal that might be reading this... XD


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 9, 2017)

Sonas that are anatomically incorrect. You know rabbits? Rabbits don't have paw pads or cat noses. Reptiles, they don't have uvulas. Birds don't have teeth. And so forth. 
Just, don't.


----------



## Simo (Aug 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But... Am I "generic".....?
> Me? Sergals make me feel uncomfortable. No offense to any Sergal that might be reading this... XD



Huh, oddly, same here! I guess they kinda scare me? Or look mean? But again, I've met some friendly ones, and like Fluffy says, don't mean no offense!

After all, I'm sure lots of folks get uncomfortable, when they come across a skunk


----------



## Tytysi (Aug 9, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Sonas that are anatomically incorrect. You know rabbits? Rabbits don't have paw pads or cat noses. Reptiles, they don't have uvulas. Birds don't have teeth. And so forth.
> Just, don't.


Fuuuuuuck, thank you. What really drives me out of my mind through is when I try to get art of one of my OCs, and NOBODY understand how ferret anatomy works, so I have pictures of my ferret babe looking like a cat, a fox, and even a dog.  IT ISN'T. HARD. TO GOOGLE. ANATOMY.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But... Am I "generic".....?


Ironic enough, if you just stick to the ordinary appearance of a fox (orange/red fur, black paws, white tip at the tail, etc), you may just end up being more original than the other that try too hard to stand out.



Corrupt-Canine said:


> Sonas that are anatomically incorrect. You know rabbits? Rabbits don't have paw pads or cat noses. Reptiles, they don't have uvulas. Birds don't have teeth. And so forth.
> Just, don't.


Unfortunately, crossbreed is a thing in the fandom, from my knowledge. I mean, I got OCs that violate those anatomy rules pretty badly ! How do you like it when you see a kangaroo-raptor or a minotaur with a living snake for a tail ? And they have no fur, only scales ?
No, seriously, I got pics right here.


Spoiler: Minotaur-snake thing ?













Spoiler: Kangaroo-raptor-snake ?


----------



## Lamipelt (Aug 9, 2017)

Fursonas that are specifically designed around the users fetish get me. Why not just have a regular fursonas then draw your fetish stuff afterwards. Grosses me out I guess


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2017)

Lamipelt said:


> Fursonas that are specifically designed around the users fetish get me. Why not just have a regular fursonas then draw your fetish stuff afterwards. Grosses me out I guess


Another dislike for me, yay...


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 9, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Sonas that are anatomically incorrect. You know rabbits? Rabbits don't have paw pads or cat noses. Reptiles, they don't have uvulas. Birds don't have teeth. And so forth.
> Just, don't.


I agree. Bird teeth are just no...


----------



## Tytysi (Aug 9, 2017)

Lamipelt said:


> Fursonas that are specifically designed around the users fetish get me. Why not just have a regular fursonas then draw your fetish stuff afterwards. Grosses me out I guess


Ohhh yeah, especially ones designed around the fat fetish. I guess I'm old fashioned and just like for my sonas to be able to physically get up and walk if they need to, and not require  crane for transport.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2017)

Tytysi said:


> Ohhh yeah, especially ones designed around the fat fetish.


I guess I'll just take my leave..........
... Nah, just kidding, I'm gonna stay to get on your nerve unintentionally, lol


----------



## Tytysi (Aug 9, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I guess I'll just take my leave..........
> ... Nah, just kidding, I'm gonna stay to get on your nerve unintentionally, lol


Oh my goodness I'm rolling ahaha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2017)

Tytysi said:


> Oh my goodness I'm rolling ahaha


Oh, trust me... you definitely don't wanna see my sona.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 9, 2017)

So... What exactly is a Sergal?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So... What exactly is a Sergal?


Sergal - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## caninecorvid (Aug 9, 2017)

I kind of find it amusing that everyone thinks people make elaborately colored 'sonas because they want to be popular, because people tend to hate mine almost unanimously.

But hey, if I'm going to make characters for myself to use and to represent myself, I'm gonna make'm how i like'm, and that happens to involve elaborate and garish hybrids with more colors than vegas. And I looove bird teeth.

:3 But i also am not offended when other people don't like that. To each their glorious own. Simple can also be beautiful, and communities thrive when you can find a huge variety of tastes represented. Let your freak flag fly!

My world doesn't end when someone does something that rubs my pet peeves the wrong way. and if a community gets hostile to me because I'm doing my thing and they don't like that for whatever reason, then that's their loss, not mine.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2017)

caninecorvid said:


> My world doesn't end when someone does something that rubs my pet peeves the wrong way. and if a community gets hostile to me because I'm doing my thing and they don't like that for whatever reason, then that's their loss, not mine.


I'll take your words for this, fella


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 9, 2017)

Anything that is two or more breeds of anything. Stop trying so hard, it's cringy.



Spoiler: Also wtf is this? This makes me want to rip my eyes out.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But... Am I "generic" because I have a canine sona.....?
> Me? Sergals make me feel uncomfortable. No offense to any Sergal that might be reading this... XD


Welp, "generic" is a synonim for "average", and as the saying goes...








Lamipelt said:


> Fursonas that are specifically designed around the users fetish


Especially if they appear in critically acclaimed indie games, lol


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 9, 2017)

Also, another thing that really bugs me is Avians with human hair. I understand feather patterns that act like hair, but actual hair is really out of place on avians.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 9, 2017)

Let's not forget when people put belly buttons on reptile OCs. I don't know why, but that is what annoys me the most. Only mammals can have them. *Facepalm*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 9, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Ironic enough, if you just stick to the ordinary appearance of a fox (orange/red fur, black paws, white tip at the tail, etc), you may just end up being more original than the other that try too hard to stand out.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, crossbreed is a thing in the fandom, from my knowledge. I mean, I got OCs that violate those anatomy rules pretty badly ! How do you like it when you see a kangaroo-raptor or a minotaur with a living snake for a tail ? And they have no fur, only scales ?
> ...



Hybrids can be an exception, though it still can be distracting and bothersome.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 9, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Let's not forget when people put belly buttons on reptile OCs. I don't know why, but that is what annoys me the most. Only mammals can have them. *Facepalm*


Don't forget that animals can't have human features! The whole concept of furry artwork is a blasphemy, thinking about it


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 9, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Don't forget that animals can't have human features! The whole concept of furry artwork is a blasphemy, thinking about it


Everyone has a suspension of disbelief, might can go a fairly long way before I start questioning things compared to real life biology.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 9, 2017)

I think the concept is called "suspension of disbelief". I understand liking or not liking certain species, but it's a little bit silly to get irritated with aspects that won't normally appear on animals IRL, because as Pipistrele just said, you may as well say that about ALL furry artwork. I mean, cats and dogs don't stand on two legs and have human-like shapes to their bodies. Not to mention, the females have 8 breasts instead of 2. Just saying.
You beat me to the punch, Corrupt-Canine! XD


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 9, 2017)

What I'm saying is not hard to understand. I can believe in a piece of fictional artwork that it has human features and everything else that comes with it, but when it comes to certain details like the ones I talked about, it's distracting.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 9, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Everyone has a suspension of disbelief, might can go a fairly long way before I start questioning things compared to real life biology.


Sure, there is something like that, but I think getting upset over things as minor as belly buttons or uvulas is just a tiny bit too silly.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Sonas that are anatomically incorrect. You know rabbits? Rabbits don't have paw pads or cat noses. Reptiles, they don't have uvulas. Birds don't have teeth. And so forth.
> Just, don't.


Oh my goash, THIS SO MUCH

Bears and otters are not digitgrade, lizards do not have four toes that are pawlike, 

You want a calico fursona? Its going to be female sex, calico males are extreeeemely uncommon and could only exist as an XXY genetic mapping


Im picky about my anatomy motherfrickers


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anything that is two or more breeds of anything. Stop trying so hard, it's cringy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Also wtf is this? This makes me want to rip my eyes out.


Im almost sure you jacked that fursuit from me somewhere, lol. I found that guy and its colors are waaay too extreme, lol


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 9, 2017)

I can't think of any species that I feel particular antipathy against; I get a little worked up over cat nerd things like fertile male torties and calicos, or seeing Siamese/Balinese/Orientals mixed up, but in the grand scheme of things, you're the one who has to like your character, and sod everyone else. 



It'sBlitz said:


> I agree. Bird teeth are just no...


Excuse you?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Everyone has a suspension of disbelief, might can go a fairly long way before I start questioning things compared to real life biology.



Well reptile females shouldnt have titties either if that's that case, but many people do enjoy that humanized aspect of reptilian anthros.

Oops, and FluffyShutters makes a good paint, all female canids should have EIGHT breasts and most people who look at furry artwork find eight full sized breasts creepy, fetishy, and disconcerting (although admittedly, I find two breasts, with 7 nipples below it kind of cute, dunno if that makes me weird)


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 9, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> I can't think of any species that I feel particular antipathy against; I get a little worked up over cat nerd things like fertile male torties and calicos, or seeing Siamese/Balinese/Orientals mixed up, but in the grand scheme of things, you're the one who has to like your character, and sod everyone else.
> 
> 
> Excuse you?


Thats a mouth, not a beak...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Unless that bird is a goose

geese with teeth - Google Search


----------



## Tytysi (Aug 9, 2017)

Geese are just unnerving. The necks, the face, the blood lust..


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 9, 2017)

Wolves are just bland to me. Sure, there can be good wolf characters, but they're mostly just a countless number of rehashes or mixtures of various things, "wolf with wings" being something I just find to be the definition of bland and uninspired.
God-modded characters are boring for everyone involved, although fights between 2 of them are mildly entertaining.
Muscle daddy characters are just "Oh god, get me out of here."
Characters that try to teeter on human and animal, such as anthro having 8 nipples or something grosses me out, either have them be anthro or feral, don't try to do both at once, please.
Hypers receive a *BIG FAT NO *from me.
Characters whose sole purpose is to be cum dumpsters/oddly attractive to all other characters

And I'm too lazy to continue, read this or spam tl:dr on me until I keel over and die or somethin

Tl:dr basically anything that strays to far from being vanilla will bother me


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 9, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Unless that bird is a goose
> 
> geese with teeth - Google Search


That is the most horrifying thing I have ever seen...


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 9, 2017)

not a breed but fursona's with too much going or are too edgy i can't stand edgy 

i'm an orphan myself i only have 3 living family members two in their 90s and at no point in my life did i walk around with a leather trench coat an anarchy shirt have a Katakana on my back and a Pistol in hand going off into the world to "write the wrongs of evil or other (insert edgy cause here)" 

i didn't even go through an Emo phase i beat them up like everyone else in school cause they're all coming from upper middle class families and act like their life is so horrible because their parents asked them to clean their room one time


----------



## MAN_BURD (Aug 9, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i'm an orphan myself i only have 3 living family members two in their 90s and at no point in my life did i walk around with a leather trench coat an anarchy shirt have a Katakana on my back and a Pistol in hand going off into the world to "write the wrongs of evil or other (insert edgy cause here)"



Hey man, don't insult my original OC character Bloodknife the Edgehog.

edit: lmao "katakana on his back" didnt even notice that


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> not a breed but fursona's with too much going or are too edgy i can't stand edgy


THIS. THIS SO MUCH.
Super soldier, experiment subject by force, mutant, possessed, reanimated, host of parasites, etc. Just... NO NO NO NO NO NO NO.
Especially those typical what's-their-name whose desire is to get stronger, and job is, what, to save/defend/protect the world, or watch over bla bla bla... give me a break already.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 9, 2017)

Anything with obnoxiously bright colors. Totally turns me the opposite direction. So any species the people create with those kinds of colors in mind.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 9, 2017)

Tytysi said:


> Fuuuuuuck, thank you. What really drives me out of my mind through is when I try to get art of one of my OCs, and NOBODY understand how ferret anatomy works, so I have pictures of my ferret babe looking like a cat, a fox, and even a dog.  IT ISN'T. HARD. TO GOOGLE. ANATOMY.



Accuracy is very overlooked unfortunately. While 100% accuracy is never the goal, there are parts where people get it wrong in a way that accuracy should come into play. My method is to go for a somewhat or full anthro form, and try NOT to remove features from the animal I'm basing the character on. Remove human features until the animal fits the form, not the other way around.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Bears and otters are not digitgrade, lizards do not have four toes that are pawlike,


and wolves can't have wings p:


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> and wolves can't have wings p:



I STAPLED THEM ON


Okay well since people are so horrified by my sparklesona perhaps I'll give an explanation as to why I decided to be so unoriginal, lol 

I actually always did like wolves, and I have canidlike traits. When I was younger and even now I have had A LOT of flying dreams, just the ability to float in air. In middle school I discovered a fantasy series by James Patterson called "Maximum Ride", a book series about human/avian hybrid life forms created by a lab. I liked that...and I started to dream about flying with wings. I also bumped into a lot of fantasy art on deviant art and all that, and when done really well fantasy animals with wings (wolf, Fox, tiger) look really pretty stunning. I wanted to make my sona a wolf/avian hybrid to reflect my interest in that series and those fantasy elements. I later added more avian traits than the slapped on wings (feathers on neck, tail, etc) to make it more interesting. (Not as cool as the Feonix feonix - Google Search )


I don't consider them supernatural or angelic, though I play along with those elements (Which was also a concept in the book series to be mistaken for angelic beings)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 10, 2017)

Farm animals.


ChapterAquila92 said:


> My own gripe with fursonas based on farm animals has [...] to do with what it implies from a therian perspective; it doesn't lend well to a good first impression when the base animal is effectively enslaved and reduced to little more than a tool or a consumable resource. A family pet has more redeemable characteristics on account of us frequently anthropomorphizing them as family members by comparison.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 10, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Farm animals.



I disagree and raise you the a Capra aegagrus hircus


----------



## -Praydeth- (Aug 10, 2017)

Anything that does not exist in Real life, Mythology or hybrids that don't exist IRL/Or in mythology (Coywolfs & feathered serpents for example are fine)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I disagree and raise you the a Capra aegagrus hircus


Like I said, it's a first impression thing. I have no problems making exceptions, but only according to the character, not the species.


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 10, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Farm animals.


Agreement!


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll throw my hat into the ring and watch as either it or I get torn apart by the bulls here! I have plenty of animal species to dislike, but most animals I find to be quite boring. TL;DR, if there's anything about an animal, it's looks, or acts, that is gross or unpleasant, I probably won't like it.
Frogs are weird in general, and anthropomorphizing them usually ends up with bald headed frog people. Cows have weird biology, and I never wanted to know where milk came from. I really don't like monkeys, they're very uncivil, dirty and screechy. Some species of dogs are preferable to others (anything that's smaller, too yippee, or looks ugly gets the shaft from me, I've always liked medium to large sized canines more) and I'm not sure if I like any cats. I guess noise is a big factor in what I like or dislike.
Despite what I might tell you, rabbits and sheep are okay. I'm a fan of hampsters, mice and rats, along with lizards and dragons, ironically enough. Wait, wasn't this a list of dislikes? Crap.


----------



## MAN_BURD (Aug 10, 2017)

Here's things I don't like:
-Small animals
-Large animals
-Farm animals
-Pets
-"Wild" animals
-Bipedal animals
-Lizards
-Avians
-Insects
-Mary Sues
-Sparkledogs
-Edgelords
-Hybrids
-Generic furries
-Sentience in general

My fursona is a nonsapient coral polyp, so I've actually outsmarted all of you plebes.


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 10, 2017)

MAN_BURD said:


> Here's things I don't like:
> -Small animals
> -Large animals
> -Farm animals
> ...



You're a riot every post!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anything that is two or more breeds of anything. Stop trying so hard, it's cringy.



Welp there goes my tri-hybrid fursona. I just wanted it too look cool :c


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of the species that everyone uses (Dogs, Wolves, etc)  I'm not trying to offend anyone, but just why? I chose an Otter, that's unique I guess. I don't mind if you have one of these, but It kind of irritates me. Again, I don't mean to offend anyone, but cows? Just why?

*A cute Otter looks disgusted at the fact anyone would use a cow as a furosona*


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 15, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> I'm not a big fan of the species that everyone uses (Dogs, Wolves, etc)  I'm not trying to offend anyone, but just why? I chose an Otter, that's unique I guess. I don't mind if you have one of these, but It kind of irritates me. Again, I don't mean to offend anyone, but cows? Just why?
> 
> *A cute Otter looks disgusted at the fact anyone would use a cow as a furosona*


Hey, agreement!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 15, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> *A cute Otter looks disgusted at the fact anyone would use a cow as a furosona*





dogryme6 said:


> Hey, agreement!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2017)

'Taurs' are an abomination. They look like someone tried to explain furries to a completely clueless artist, who never quite 'got' it.


----------



## Liyah (Aug 16, 2017)

To be honest, I don't normally like, dislike a species... But I can't stand angel dragons for some reason. I guess I just see them everywhere?

And yeah anatomy stuff like pawpads on a rabbit also piss me off, or when people draw normal wolf ears on a lycaon, things like that.


----------



## Simo (Aug 16, 2017)

Spiders but that's 'cause I'm scared of 'em!


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 16, 2017)

Simo said:


> Spiders but that's 'cause I'm scared of 'em!


Muffet is the ultimate waifu, what are you talking about


----------



## Sivath (Aug 16, 2017)

female sonas with human boobs.
I like human boobs, it's just.. weird to see them on (anthropomorphic) animals.
And the overly colourful ones give me a headache.


----------



## GunsForPaws (Aug 16, 2017)

There are no species that I really dislike but I hate sonas with colours that clash super hard, for example a sona that consists of all the primary colours or whatever. I also tend to not like really saturated colours unless there's only one on the character and it's used very little for TINY accents. 

I don't mind edgy characters as I have characters with edgy aspects myself, but I just can't stand overdone backstories like "He was abused his whole life, he suffers from anxiety, depression, PTSD and bipolar disorder, and was diagnosed with cancer at the age of 3" like it's just not realistic and it makes me cringe HARD. I don't mind characters that have mental problems or were abused or whatever, but as long as there are good parts to their backstory to balance it out. Also, it'd be nice to a see a character with an edgy backstory who ISN'T a black and red emo dog who wears band shirts constantly. Likewise, it'd be nice to see a black and red emo dog who wears band shirts who actually has a good backstory. 

However, what really pisses me off are sonas who are entirely based around fetishes. Fatfurs and babyfurs are sonas I cannot STAND. I'm sorry, they just disgust me to no end. Chubby characters don't bother me, and neither do younger characters. But I don't wanna see 500+ pound characters crushing people, nor do I want to see babyfurs crapping themselves. It's gross, really.


----------



## MAN_BURD (Aug 16, 2017)

Sivath said:


> female sonas with human boobs.
> I like human boobs, it's just.. weird to see them on (anthropomorphic) animals.
> And the overly colourful ones give me a headache.


Well, there goes every single furry ever drawn.


----------



## GunsForPaws (Aug 16, 2017)

Sivath said:


> female sonas with human boobs.
> I like human boobs, it's just.. weird to see them on (anthropomorphic) animals.
> And the overly colourful ones give me a headache.


They don't always look weird really. As long as they have a generally more human-looking body then I think it's fine. But I DO hate unrealistically large tits on sonas, THAT looks weird.

I do agree with the overly colourful thing. Like, I don't mind one or two bright colours on a character used in very small amounts, surrounded by less saturated colours, but seeing a character with like 8 different neon colours on it is bound to hurt my eyes.


----------



## Simo (Aug 16, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Muffet is the ultimate waifu, what are you talking about



She can have her Tuffet!

But Simo is real scared of spiders...here's some art a friend did, to tease me about it, some time back: (by Hawaiian Rain)


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 19, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


Not by you though. You're fine.


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> She can have her Tuffet!
> 
> But Simo is real scared of spiders...here's some art a friend did, to tease me about it, some time back: (by Hawaiian Rain)


You're scared of spiders, I'm scared of bees. Can we trade the things we're scared of? I wouldn't mind more spiders...


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm scared of.... wait. What was I scared about again? Can't seem to remember. Also spiders aren't that scary, and believe it or not, bees here in the UK don't sting, and are actually very fluffy. Like all you can see on them is yellow fluff.

Very weird but it's true. They look fat, so it's hilarious to seem them slightly hover higher to go somewhere. My grandma owns an Allotment. Which in the UK, is a patch of land, small and surrounded by others, where you grow a garden. You can own your own allotment and grow whatever you want there. In my grandma's allotment, we have a little flower garden by the front,  and the bees love them. They look so chubby!


----------



## GenericFoxLover6000 (Aug 19, 2017)

Haha, I personally am just a generic AF furry who's new to this community. I personally have been drawn towards anthropomorphic foxes (if you couldn't tell!); however, I also appreciate a well done feline breed or other canine breeds, especially ones with pointy ears.

I know this is probably one of, if not the most, generic response someone can probably get for this question, but as stated above, I am new to this fandom and came here to see what creative/interesting breeds others come up with!

I personally don't dislike any of the breeds I've seen so far.


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> You're scared of spiders, I'm scared of bees. Can we trade the things we're scared of? I wouldn't mind more spiders...



Oddy, skunks can eat bees and wasps! (Part of being related to badgers). Maybe we can trade something else you're scared of, though.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 19, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> I'm scared of.... wait. What was I scared about again? Can't seem to remember. Also spiders aren't that scary, and believe it or not, bees here in the UK don't sting, and are actually very fluffy. Like all you can see on them is yellow fluff.


Bees rarely sting in general - only if you start actively messing around with them, otherwise they just do their stuff. Wasps, on the other side, well.. let's say they just hate everything, lol.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2017)

I remember around last year when I said canines were way too overrated... someone got triggered so bad he dragged into the thread a whole chart, which showed that hybrids outnumbered canines, and said this to my face.


> Don't argue with an autistic 16-year-old. You'll only get your shit pushed in.


I started to really hate canines from there on.
As for dragons... meh, a power-hungry bunch.
Oh and all the combat-specific/-oriented characters/species in general, too. You know, the ones that put "expert hand-to-hand, excellent marksmanship, immense humanstrength, extremely high endurance, etc" in the section *skills* ? Just a bunch of good-for-nothing, in my opinion.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2017)

"Don't argue with an autistic 16-year-old. You'll only get your shit pushed in."

He's wise beyond his years.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2017)

Dongding said:


> He's wise beyond his years.


Yeah, really wise... for making me, someone 5 years older than him, embarrassed in public !
Ugh, what a bitch.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 19, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> As for dragons... meh, a power-hungry bunch.


Let sleeping dragons lie, for you are juicy and taste good with steak sauce.


> Oh and all the combat-specific/-oriented characters/species in general, too. You know, the ones that put "expert hand-to-hand, excellent marksmanship, immense humanstrength, extremely high endurance, etc" in the section *skills* ? Just a bunch of good-for-nothing, in my opinion.


Eh... not species-specific, really. Still, it's a step up from dealing with the goddamn Batman, who breaks the system just by being Batman.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Let sleeping dragons lie, for you are juicy and taste good with steak sauce.


Oh heeeeell nah, son.



ChapterAquila92 said:


> Eh... not species-specific, really.


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Let sleeping dragons lie, for you are juicy and taste good with steak sauce.



This reminds, I _love_ to tease my dragon friends! And paint pretty daisies on them, and make cute pink pajamas for them, and other things that tend to annoy them :v

But all in good fun.


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oddy, skunks can eat bees and wasps! (Part of being related to badgers). Maybe we can trade something else you're scared of, though.


Anything that likes voring people. Keep that crap away from me!


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 19, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I remember around last year when I said canines were way too overrated... someone got triggered so bad he dragged into the thread a whole chart, which showed that hybrids outnumbered canines, and said this to my face.
> 
> I started to really hate canines from there on.
> As for dragons... meh, a power-hungry bunch.
> Oh and all the combat-specific/-oriented characters/species in general, too. You know, the ones that put "expert hand-to-hand, excellent marksmanship, immense humanstrength, extremely high endurance, etc" in the section *skills* ? Just a bunch of good-for-nothing, in my opinion.



Wow. You're a cheery person to be around.
My fursona, Dogryme, is more skilled with smart things than he is with strong things. A bit of a brawler, but not expert enough. While his dragon physique allows him to lift and throw things like boulders and vehicles, he's not trained in any way like a military unit, for marksmanship, hand to hand combat or high endurance, though he desires what they have. Thus, he's taught himself incendiary magics that can get a bit costly, with careful planning he can leverage victory with it. But if he causes chaos through recklessness or berzerking, it backfires on him literally.
A character that has room to develop, I like that.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> My fursona, Dogryme, is more skilled with smart things than he is with strong things. A bit of a brawler, but not expert enough. While his dragon physique allows him to lift and throw things like boulders and vehicles, he's not trained in any way like a military unit, for marksmanship, hand to hand combat or high endurance, though he desires what they have. Thus, he's taught himself incendiary magics that can get a bit costly, with careful planning he can leverage victory with it. But if he causes chaos through recklessness or berzerking, it backfires on him literally.
> A character that has room to develop, I like that.


I'm just a clumsy and chubby minotaur with more fat than muscles for the life of me  maybe I can, idk, swing stuffs or aim down guns, but ain't no expert at nothing !
As for magic... I use it for the sake of convenience of my daily life, not for being a flashy fighter ! People set up their characters as mastering all possible elements that ever exist, and I'm like, "Is that the best you got for me ? I chop down a wizard like a cherry tree !" LOL


----------



## Belatucadros (Aug 19, 2017)

This one isn't even a "species," but I really just don't understand airplane 'sonas.

Like, what?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2017)

Haha yeah those are funny. I often wonder what it'd be like to be into something obscenely ridiculous like that and then I remember what I've become since I've started frequenting FA years ago. Collecting "interests" like stamps... I don't know if I'll ever be plane tier though.

They probably think the exact same thing about my stuff lol.


----------



## Storok (Aug 19, 2017)

I dont like shark guys they tend to steal all the sexy shark girls...

What I really dislike is feral Fursonas... Why? Idk!


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 19, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm just a clumsy and chubby minotaur with more fat than muscles for the life of me  maybe I can, idk, swing stuffs or aim down guns, but ain't no expert at nothing !
> As for magic... I use it for the sake of convenience of my daily life, not for being a flashy fighter ! People set up their characters as mastering all possible elements that ever exist, and I'm like, "Is that the best you got for me ? I chop down a wizard like a cherry tree !" LOL


If super powerful firepower or the greatest wizardry can't stop someone beefy from wrecking them, Dog won't bother and skips straight to avoidance.  Dogry does have other uses for his magic fire, like cooking foods and adding heat, lighting the way, or improvising fireworks.  Notice he doesn't have electricity, wind, water, other potential element types. Usually my chars. have a specific type / element of magic and about three or less "spells" for it, with specific costs to those spells.  It's to limit their use of it so they have to rely on more physical, mental or social skills to resolve conflict, unless it's the thing they're most experienced with and it's how they resolve conflicts, which while it can be spectacular, they can be chastised for over-reliance on it, thus it's a flaw for them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> If super powerful firepower or the greatest wizardry can't stop someone beefy from wrecking them, Dog won't bother and skips straight to avoidance.


Nah, don't worry, I keep things low-profile  12 schools of magic for the sake of protecting the environment, no big deal !  liiike, reviving trees, preventing natural disasters, maintaining the atmosphere, bla bla bla. Elemental magic, but not just for throwing fire balls or lightning bolts at people !



dogryme6 said:


> Dogry does have other uses for his magic fire, like cooking foods and adding heat, lighting the way, or improvising fireworks.


See, this is what I'd like to know more about ! Practical daily-life tasks and activities, not blowing things up ! I mean, yes, you certainly can use magic in a fight, but that shouldn't be the main focus to brag about.


----------



## Sagt (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm not really a fan of sonas that aren't land mammals. 



JamesOtters said:


> I'm scared of.... wait. What was I scared about again? Can't seem to remember. Also spiders aren't that scary, and believe it or not, bees here in the UK don't sting, and are actually very fluffy. Like all you can see on them is yellow fluff.
> 
> Very weird but it's true. They look fat, so it's hilarious to seem them slightly hover higher to go somewhere. My grandma owns an Allotment. Which in the UK, is a patch of land, small and surrounded by others, where you grow a garden. You can own your own allotment and grow whatever you want there. In my grandma's allotment, we have a little flower garden by the front,  and the bees love them. They look so chubby!


The first time I saw a bee in the UK was kind of alarming since I'm not used to them being so enormous, in fact I initially didn't even realise it was a bee. Now that I've been here a while, they're not quite as dreadful, but I still find them a bit unpleasant.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 20, 2017)

Bees are fine here. But OMG the wasps here. They hate everything except if it's made out of pure sugar. I went out for a day once, and we were sitting at a table, and like 20 wasps flew over to steal our Jam.


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sorry about driving this thread off topic, but I've got to talk about this.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Nah, don't worry, I keep things low-profile  12 schools of magic for the sake of protecting the environment, no big deal !  liiike, reviving trees, preventing natural disasters, maintaining the atmosphere, bla bla bla. Elemental magic, but not just for throwing fire balls or lightning bolts at people !
> 
> See, this is what I'd like to know more about ! Practical daily-life tasks and activities, not blowing things up ! I mean, yes, you certainly can use magic in a fight, but that shouldn't be the main focus to brag about.



That's a lot of magics to have and learned, for the sake of repairs and peace keeping. Something tells me your char's either a prodigy at magic or has lived long enough (centuries at least) to emulate all the elements and learn the spells that help the most.

Dogry can apply a small fireball to anything that could use fire, be it for heat, cooking food and smoking meats for preservation, smelting and welding metals, cause chemical reactions either by heat or oxidation, warming cold things, anything you could think of that could be done with it. He could try to use it for stealth, but it's hard to just make smoke without something to make lots of smoke with, and fireballs as distractions for guards actually kinda sucks. His clumsy nature really doesn't help things either.
But Dog's magic path looks pyrotechnic. While it can help him in a few cases (using rockets to escape danger) it tends not to be a very constructive magic, unless amazing people with pretty lights is constructive. He's reluctant to use it in battle, as he knows fully well what it can do. By the time he needs to use his magic in a battle, he's scared and getting weak. It's either the last resort or the first ambush attack, depending on when he dreads his foe.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 20, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> I'll throw my hat into the ring and watch as either it or I get torn apart by the bulls here! I have plenty of animal species to dislike, but most animals I find to be quite boring. TL;DR, if there's anything about an animal, it's looks, or acts, that is gross or unpleasant, I probably won't like it.
> Frogs are weird in general, and anthropomorphizing them usually ends up with bald headed frog people. Cows have weird biology, and I never wanted to know where milk came from. I really don't like monkeys, they're very uncivil, dirty and screechy. Some species of dogs are preferable to others (anything that's smaller, too yippee, or looks ugly gets the shaft from me, I've always liked medium to large sized canines more) and I'm not sure if I like any cats. I guess noise is a big factor in what I like or dislike.
> Despite what I might tell you, rabbits and sheep are okay. I'm a fan of hampsters, mice and rats, along with lizards and dragons, ironically enough. Wait, wasn't this a list of dislikes? Crap.



Well they dislike you, too >:V YIP YIP YIP


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 20, 2017)

Storok said:


> I dont like shark guys they tend to steal all the sexy shark girls...
> 
> What I really dislike is feral Fursonas... Why? Idk!



Hey, my fursona is kind of Feral. It wanted him to be more realistic. Anyways, he's an otter, so he can stand up. (Otters can stand), but he walks on all fours.


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 20, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well they dislike you, too >:V YIP YIP YIP


Don't yip at me, you have wolf in your username and are a bird wolf! If anything, those things bark! or perhaps squawk in your case. Either way, your yips are inaccurate!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Something tells me your char's either a prodigy at magic or has lived long enough (centuries at least) to emulate all the elements and learn the spells that help the most.


I don't call myself so... heck, if anything, I suck at school !
I simply tried to find ideas that would make these schools as plausible as they could, time-manipulation being the hardest ! It was a pretty long process of researching, but I still got it done properly.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Don't yip at me, you have wolf in your username and are a bird wolf! If anything, those things bark! or perhaps squawk in your case. Either way, your yips are inaccurate!


I shall squeak ! *squeaks*


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 20, 2017)

No, I squeak better! *Otter squeak*


----------



## lajm (Aug 20, 2017)

anything with eye-destroying neon color palettes.


and wolves


fuck wolves


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> No, I squeak better! *Otter squeak*


Nuh uh ! *minotaur squeak (!?)*


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 20, 2017)

*Louder Otter Squeak* (Otter's actually squeak, so HA!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> *Louder Otter Squeak* (Otter's actually squeak, so HA!)


*kangaroo squeak*


----------



## modfox (Aug 20, 2017)

I hate it when people put human lips on anthros. they end up looking like aboninations. like this:






  awful


----------



## lajm (Aug 20, 2017)

modfox said:


> I hate it when people put human lips on anthros. they end up looking like aboninations. like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it wasn't for the lips, the character woud look like 10x times better


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 20, 2017)

Bats. I don't like their noses.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Bats. I don't like their noses.


----------



## ToddTheMutt (Aug 20, 2017)

To be honest, I don't exactly dislike any species in particular. I dislike how people transform certain things to furries or anthro shapes. On that matter, I usually like things that are fluffy or do have some kind of fur to them, meaning I tend to dislike scale things a little. Plus, I dislike things that lack of ears, hence if I were to make a snake character I'd probably give them ears even if the original animal has no ears. And so on xP I guess I like people constructions of certain species and dislike another varieties of the same. All in all, I guess I would dislike animals with scales the most.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 20, 2017)

ToddTheMutt said:


> To be honest, I don't exactly dislike any species in particular. I dislike how people transform certain things to furries or anthro shapes. On that matter, I usually like things that are fluffy or do have some kind of fur to them, meaning I tend to dislike scale things a little. Plus, I dislike things that lack of ears, hence if I were to make a snake character I'd probably give them ears even if the original animal has no ears. And so on xP I guess I like people constructions of certain species and dislike another varieties of the same. All in all, I guess I would dislike animals with scales the most.



Hey. I'm fluffy (Otters can have up to 1,000,000 hairs per square inch. That's like all the hair on your head, if you aren't bald, in 1 sq. inch!) , and I have ears! So do you like the furry otters? (My fursona is an otter XD)


----------



## ToddTheMutt (Aug 20, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Hey. I'm fluffy (Otters can have up to 1,000,000 hairs per square inch. That's like all the hair on our heads in 1 sq. inch!) , and I have ears! So do you like the furry otters? (My fursona is an otter XD)



Depends on the way you have styled it in a drawing and so on. For example, I've fallen in love with someone's character that was a Manta Ray and he is not fluffy or anything, he was just drawn like the cutest thing ever. I guess my liking and disliking is often related to how the character is portrayed in terms of visualization. You don't need to be a Da Vinci of sorts and make super good artwork, I guess what makes me like or dislike would be exactly the artistic view of the owner, what traits he uses mostly to build their character. In all honesty I kind of dislike animals that entirely 'normal', being an almost graduated veterinary student I see 'normal' things everyday and for that reason I guess I tend to enjoy mixing up things, species and breeds in a way that my characters are often seen as chimeras xP


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 20, 2017)

Well darn, because mine is kinda normal. I can't draw. My fursona is just a plain otter, with the only unique thing, being a white blotch by his left eye. I focused more on his personality, which I think is more important.

*whines*


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Aug 20, 2017)

modfox said:


> Pokémon fursonas are annoying as fuck and I cant stand sparkle dogs. I like natural colours and natural animals. but Pokémon are the worst go onto a Pokémon forum or something like the to show off your Pokémon abomination. also I bet I will get Pokémon worshipers getting triggered about this.


Nah not really. I understand it since I have an eevee costume where it's not a whole fursuit, but it's a prototype.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 20, 2017)

modfox said:


> also I bet I will get Pokémon worshipers getting triggered about this.


I don't what it is about the furry fandom that feels the need to be like "Oh, you triggered yet? Huh, huh? I hope you're triggered. Come on, I know you're triggered, so admit that you're triggered you triggered piece of triggered pleb"


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 20, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I don't what it is about the furry fandom that feels the need to be like "Oh, you triggered yet? Huh, huh? I hope you're triggered. Come on, I know you're triggered, so admit that you're triggered you triggered piece of triggered pleb"


Fragile egos and the Greater Internet Fuckwad Theory do not play well, but the fandom has managed to accrue both in large part to the prevalence of "drama queen" anonymity among furries online. In many ways, it's kind of poetic.


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 20, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I don't what it is about the furry fandom that feels the need to be like "Oh, you triggered yet? Huh, huh? I hope you're triggered. Come on, I know you're triggered, so admit that you're triggered you triggered piece of triggered pleb"


You'd think they / you would learn to get thicker skin / fur / scales by now, if they're so sensitive why can't they just learn to let loose their grasp on seriousness.


----------



## modfox (Aug 20, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I don't what it is about the furry fandom that feels the need to be like "Oh, you triggered yet? Huh, huh? I hope you're triggered. Come on, I know you're triggered, so admit that you're triggered you triggered piece of triggered pleb"


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 3, 2017)

It's not a species, but I dislike the "Emo dogs" you find on DeviantArt. (Not scene/sparkledogs, but those generic pastel colored dogs with fluffy hair and gauged ears)
I also don't get impossible hybrids. 
Or... penis hybrids. Furries that are 100% tigers but have inexplicable horse penises.

And specifically for art reasons, long-snouted canines, dragons and sharks... They are so hard for me to draw, I never get it right :<


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I also don't get impossible hybrids.


There goes my sona ! I'm a bull with snake fangs and a kangaroo pouch 



Inkblooded said:


> long-snouted canines, dragons and sharks... They are so hard for me to draw, I never get it right :<


I feel you... sometimes I feel like I draw way too short.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Sep 4, 2017)

Unbearably exaggerated limbs that....cannot work since life with them would be very complicated or bad....or that same case with sexual stuff >.>


----------



## annethecatdetective (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't mind impossible hybrids, I like a good mythical/imaginary creature now and then. And while some Sonic-style 'sonas can be cringeworthy now and then, for the most part I'm not against it (I mean I prefer people really designing their own characters that happen to fit into that style/world, rather than recolors, but we all start somewhere)...

I don't get pokesonas outside of a pokemon-specific fan-group, which I've seen a lot in the thread. I mean, I can get doing a lot of Pokemon art and how there'd be a big crossover between that and the general furry fandom. 

There are species I don't like because they're hard to draw, but I love to see others draw them...

I guess the one thing I really don't like is spiders, because I'm so afraid of them irl that even spider-based art can give me the creeps. I know that there are people who love spiders but I just really can't understand it at all and they freak me out too much.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Sep 12, 2017)

I have a problem with absolutely no species. I even like pokesonas and sparkle dogs. the only thing I hate is poor craftsmanship.
not poor as in inexperienced, but poor as in "are you even trying" kind of art. especially nsfw art of this deplorable caliber.

EDIT: also fat fetish stuff. ew. just ew. also i added a picture example.


----------

